
Tell HN: Google any three numbers followed by “new cases” - bishalb
Interesting that there is a coronavirus new cases news for any 3 digit number and most of them are from the past 10 days.
======
jsimons0313
Makes sense though when you think of the each city, and county, and state are
required to report their numbers daily and those numbers can be accessible to
the public. Factor in that every news station is constantly updating the
numbers, The probability that a story would pop up on google with “any three
numbers followed by new cases” is quite high. You factor in Our population
too. Yeah, it actually makes sense to me. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
bjourne
I tried to find a counterexample but there doesn't seem to be one. Fun
observation.

------
madamelic
"000 new cases"

Checkmate.

~~~
jeorg
Negative numbers don’t work either, naturally.

